# Schnoodles!



## BambiDog (Apr 24, 2011)

So....

My Step-Auntie just picked up a male Schnauzer puppy today and the first things she says to me is "Fancy some Schnoodle puppies?"

....

Oh dear.

"We could make a fortune!"

I'm sure you can imagine my response. >.<


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Schno way!


----------



## BambiDog (Apr 24, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Schno way!


Haha! So punny =P

Sorry I didn't respond to this for ages... I didn't get an email or anything saying people had replied (like I normally do), so I assumed that no one cared... Thanks for pleasantly surprising me =)


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG! Of course we all think the same --- I really don't get it. People should get the poodle or the schnauzer -- and be done with it. Or, perhaps get one of each and enjoy the traits they want!


----------



## BambiDog (Apr 24, 2011)

Bambi isn't going anywhere near auntie-Fred's house until I get her spayed now...
I'm going to be really disappointed if she makes Schnoodles via some other poodle later on =/


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Schnoodles are ugly...


----------



## BambiDog (Apr 24, 2011)

*Hm...*

They sound like something that should be cooked to be honest, not a dog....

I know this has been a very discussed topic, but I really don't understand why everyone (bar the real poodle people), wants to cross other breeds with poodles to make a dog that invariably looks like a mop with eyes (occassionally) and has a ridiculous name, all for the sake of thinking it will be non-shedding!
:bulgy-eyes:

Silly people who want to own an weird-a-doodle-poo dog.

What's the weirdest poodle mix you guys have ever seen/heard of?


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Ive heard of a 'dandie doodle' a supposed mix between a dandie dindmont and poodle..but to be quite honest..I was talking to the Chairman of the dandie dintmont (or however its spelt ha!!) club of UK...or whatever its called, and he said since only about 100 (or less than that dont rememebr the exact figure) are registered in the UK per year, it was very unlikely to be a dandie that was used but probably a cross of somesort.... which proves yet again that with these crosses you cant actually be sure whats in them anyway!!!!

and yeh they ALL look exactly the same.

..infact, if you look at the forerunner of the poodle, the barbet, most poodle crosses tend to look exactly like a variant of that breed!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

The weirdest oodle name I would have to say is the cockerdoodle.
However it's the bulldog x shih-tzu the really takes the cake in the ridiculous name contest and yes I've really seen a litter very sad ugly lttle dogs.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Although we did think for a while about breeding the ultimate in DDs......The Loodle- true hybrid vigour and the ability to eat nosy neighbours


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

I could go on and on regarding the topic of doodles; they're a real a sore point for me, and I'm discouraged more of these crosses are being created and marketed to less informed people.

I've seen schnoodles that have longer legs like a poodle, and those with body types resembling the schnauzer. Both were first generation crosses. As others have said, there is no consistency. Why cross at all? Just obtain either a poodle or a schnauzer!


----------



## BambiDog (Apr 24, 2011)

I never really realised that doodlethings were such a problem before coming here. I did think it was weird and ridiculous to breed these designer dogs. I didn't think they would be more popular than the purebreds though!

I had a bit of a weird doodle related experience today that I think is worth making a new thread about.... I wish I'd stop having whatever-doodle experiences...


----------



## BambiDog (Apr 24, 2011)

They do all look Barbet like, don't they?... 
Well done doodle breeders for taking a massive step backwards...


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

BambiDog said:


> They do all look Barbet like, don't they?...
> Well done doodle breeders for taking a massive step backwards...


Comepletely agree! I believe also, form what Ive read that the Barbet is a common ancestor between a large number of retriever breeds, including goldens, labs and poodles! funny how theyre all crossing them now!

I was actually talking (or emaling) a Barbet breeder about the breed the other day, and she mentioned that the breed has a vast array of personality types, and this could be how many of the retrievers have diffierent personalities along the same line..she was saying one of her dogs is really really clever, and produced some very clever dogs, but some of her pups and other of her other dogs arent as clever and can be more stubborn... shows with a breed as old as the Barbet there is a huge amount of variety..... how can people expect such a 'solid' type of dog when crossing two breeds, yet a single breed has quite an array of temperaments.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Schno-Way Jose!

Tell her if she thinks her Schnauzer was fantastic enough to bring him home, why dilute his gene pool with a poodle...send her in the direction of other Schnauzer people.


----------



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

I was browsing a pet site just now and found this:

i have a black miniature stud to offer he has a fantastic temperment and is very loving and is proven and has been mated with cocker,cavalier,labrador, labradoodle, shih tzu and jack russell
He does produce very tight curly coated pups, and does throw quite large litters. he is not KC reg and is suitable for any small breeds to be mated up.

If interested please get in touch. the bitch is welcome to stay for a while as my main aim is to ensure your dog concieve - one fee for unlimited matings
15 years experiance of dog handling and good breeding knowledge help throughout the pregnancy available.

Now, am I just reading this wrong or did this person say he throws quite large litters and has mated with a Jack Russell and shih tzu, this dog is no small size miniature looking at his picture, poor poor girly dog.


----------



## BambiDog (Apr 24, 2011)

jade cat said:


> I was browsing a pet site just now and found this:
> 
> i have a black miniature stud to offer he has a fantastic temperment and is very loving and is proven and has been mated with cocker,cavalier,labrador, labradoodle, shih tzu and jack russell
> He does produce very tight curly coated pups, and does throw quite large litters. he is not KC reg and is suitable for any small breeds to be mated up.
> ...


Got a linky?


----------



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

Black Miniature Poodle Stud in Derbyshire, Derbyshire ( Dogs For Stud )

I hope this works!!


----------



## BambiDog (Apr 24, 2011)

jade cat said:


> Black Miniature Poodle Stud in Derbyshire, Derbyshire ( Dogs For Stud )
> 
> I hope this works!!


Eeeeew... Pixelated picture... 
Poor advert all round really!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Euurghh...

I laughed when I saw in the 'advice' at the bottom:
"Puppies and Kittens bred commercially, indiscriminately and carelessly are likely to… 
Develop disease 
Have temperamental problems 
Be difficult to housetrain 
Find adjusting to family life hard 
Suffer physical defects and have hereditary weaknesses 
Think carefully before buying and do not buy the puppy because you feel sorry for it. "

People tend to think a corssbred dog is less likely to have any of the above... but ANY dog is more likely to have problems if the breeder is only in it for the money!


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

It's good that poodle lovers are pointing out and speaking up about breeders and stud dogs such as this one. It's certainly not the fault of the poor pups that result from such breedings....but once the doodle floodgate was opened, it seems next to impossible to close it.

And the irony here...just too much.


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Schno way!


*LOL...that made me chuckle right out loud!

p*


----------



## Spoome (Sep 5, 2011)

Next time something like that happens, feel free to introduce them to my schnoodle. Some how when you mix the two together, they just do not come out very smart. They keep the stubborn Schnauzer which is not a good combination with "not so smart"
Love my dog, we adopted him 3 years ago and he is still in training


----------



## ambitious groomer (Mar 21, 2011)

*makes me cringe*

The ones that make me cringe most right now are newfie/spoo and old english sheepdog/spoo. Why!? Oes are not the brightest anyway. On the other hand my parents adopted a lab/spoo I fell for at a shelter. He's a true spoo personality and looks kind of like a large wirey terrier type but he's still super soft. He's the only poodle mix I have ever wanted to take home. Can't wait! I get my own spoo the end of the year!! (I've been planning it for a year and a half)


----------

